# What year to MOT from?



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi guys reading another post about getting MOT'ed I had a look at my doc's as I assumed it was due this year. 

It was first registered in the states on 01/01/04 and then registered in this country on the 06/05/05 if its from the date of first registration then I am overdue, if its from first registration in this country then I have until may next year. Anybody know the facts?

Olley


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Well, just had the Puss bus done prior to it being sold and I think it is from the year it would have been registered anywhere. This is because if someone imports an RV for example which could be 5 years old it would be difficult to imagine that it would have a further 3 years to go before it was due for MOT.

This is not fact of course because I just made it up.


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Olley

Think you should check that with the DVLA. Spoke to my cousin who has a MOT station and he says that imported Jap cars have to be done straight away ( ie don't get the three years ) but he was not sure on the american market.

Lampie


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

If a vehicle is used prior to registration, as would be the case with an import, the MOT will be required three years from the end of the year of manufacture. For example a vehicle manufactured at any time in 2004 will require an MOT no later than 31 December 2007. There is no grace period given after these dates.
Geo


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Geo thanks for that 'O' oracle of the MOT's.  got till end of this year then.

Olley


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Geo said:


> If a vehicle is used prior to registration, as would be the case with an import, the MOT will be required three years from the end of the year of manufacture. For example a vehicle manufactured at any time in 2004 will require an MOT no later than 31 December 2007. There is no grace period given after these dates.
> Geo


Geo, That is very interesting as quite a number of RVs being sold in the USA by dealers are shown as new but shown as year 2008,2007,2006 even 2005??


----------

